# suche Sicherheitssteuerung



## stevenn (12 August 2015)

hi zusammen,

suche eine Sicherheitssteuerung, mit der ich 32 analoge Ist-Werte(von Drucksensoren) einlesen, verarbeiten(untereinander berechnen +, -, *) kann.
Ich will 32 Drucksensoren  einlesen, dann 3 Kräfte und 2 Momente mit diesen Werten berechnen und wenn einer dieser berechneten 5 Werte das jeweils vorher festgelegte Maximum überschreitet soll der Druck weggeschalten werden.
Diese komplette Verarbeitung soll so schnell wie möglich passieren (wunsch ist 1ms) ist das realisierbar?

Gruß
Stevenn


----------



## dolo280 (12 August 2015)

Die Frage die sich hier stellt: Was willst Du mit dieser "Sicherheitssteuerung", durch wegschalten schützen? Personen? Wenn ja in welchem Zeitraum wie oft? u.s.w... -> Stichwort Risikobeurteilung!

Frei-Programmierbare Sicherheitssteuerungen für _*Analoge*_-Werte wirst Du schwierig finden. 
Das Berechnen von deinem Überschreiten sollte z.B. eine Siemens SPS in 1ms Zyklus schaffen. Allerdings ist damit das Abschalten nicht sichergestellt...


----------



## stevenn (12 August 2015)

ja personen.oft.   Risikobeurteilung hat einen PL d ergeben.
das Berechnen bekomme ich mit einer Software hin, aber die Berechnung muss richtig sein, weil daraus entschieden wird, ob der Druck weg muss oder nicht. somit wollte ich die Berechnung in die Sicherheitssteurung verlegen. Mit meiner Software erreiche ich nur PL b(maximal). 
also ich hab Ist-werte, mit denen will ich rechnen und dann reagieren(Druck wegschalten). Das sollte aber schnell passieren und ich muss mindestens einen PL von d erfüllen


----------



## Safety (13 August 2015)

Hallo, stelle die Frage mal im Pilz Forum
Eventuell kann das die PSS4000, aber 1ms ist da eher unrealistisch.


----------



## stevenn (13 August 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, stelle die Frage mal im Pilz Forum
> Eventuell kann das die PSS4000, aber 1ms ist da eher unrealistisch.


Hallo Safety,
bin aktuell mit Pilz wegen der PSS4000 im Gespräch ;-) du hast recht ja, die 1ms ist eher unrealistisch, aber ich wollte mal nachfragen, was so möglich ist.
Hättest du sonst noch eine Idee, wie ich die Anforderung erfüllen kann? Das Problem ist, bei der Berechnung darf eben kein Fehler passieren und das kann ich mit unserer Software nicht mit einem PL d garantieren/realisieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2015)

Ich würde da mal auf einen IPC schauen, bei Siemens gibt es da die RTX-F und bei Beckhoff,
kann man bei Twincat 3 den Safety Teil sogar in Hochsprache Programmieren. Ich denke
da ist dann auch etwas zu machen, das es die Software ein wenig schneller Arbeitet.


----------



## Safety (13 August 2015)

Hallo Software hat keinen PL, man nur mehr oder weniger gegen Fehlervermeidung machen.
Wichtig ist auch das das System eine Einfache Programmierung zulässt, sonst hast die  die DIN EN 61508 zu erfüllen und Dein Ziel sollte die 13849 sein.
Sehe mal bei HIMA die können eventuell auch sowas, kenne ich aber nicht besonders gut.
Bei der PSS gibt es Zertifikate das auch die Hochsprache ein LVL ist.


----------



## stevenn (13 August 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Software hat keinen PL, man nur mehr oder weniger gegen Fehlervermeidung machen.


genau, deswegen will ich die Sicherheitssteuerung(mit PL) nutzen





Safety schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch das das System eine Einfache Programmierung zulässt, sonst hast die  die DIN EN 61508 zu erfüllen und Dein Ziel sollte die 13849 sein.


was meinst du mit einfache Programmierung? und warum muss ich dann die 61508 erfüllen und kann nicht bei der 13849 bleiben?


Safety schrieb:


> Sehe mal bei HIMA die können eventuell auch sowas, kenne ich aber nicht besonders gut.


Mit denen habe ich auch schon Kontakt 


Safety schrieb:


> Bei der PSS gibt es Zertifikate das auch die Hochsprache ein LVL ist.


und wenn die Hochsprache eine LVL ist, dann kann ich die 13849 anwenden, ansonsten müsste ich die 61508 anwenden, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Safety (13 August 2015)

Die Software Validierung ist sehr Abhängig vom System und der Sprache. Ja Du siehst das Richtig wobei ich nicht glaube das Du da viel Rechen  musst und ob man eine Hochsprache braucht denke ich auch nicht.
Lade Dir mal PASS4000 und sehe Dir das an. Ich hatte Kunden (bin nicht mehr bei Pilz) die haben auch Analoge Variablen mit der PASSmulti Sprache verarbeitet da gibt es fertige Bausteine.


----------



## kapo666 (15 August 2015)

Guten Morgen,

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/t...<caller>Mall</caller></pdf_generator_control>
S7-1511 F: Gleitpunktarithmetik: 384 ns


https://mall.industry.siemens.com/t...<caller>Mall</caller></pdf_generator_control>
S7-311 F: Gleitpunktarithmetik: 0,45 μs

Jedoch erhöht sich die Zykluszeit je mehr Rechenoperationen zu verarbeiten sind und natürlich wie sauber das ganze programmiert ist. Dazu kommt noch die Taktrate der Analogeingangskarte und Reaktionszeit der Schützen, Ventile, etc. 
Leider ist die Zykluszeit keine Konstante und kann stark variieren. Jedoch kannst du die Zeit abfragen und die Anlage in den Not Halt versetzen wenn die Zeit über z.B 2 ms liegt. Nur macht das wenig Sinn.

Lg marco


----------



## stevenn (17 August 2015)

erstmal danke an alle die sich mit meinem Problem beschäftigen.

@kapo666:die Berechnungen sind so schnell, ja. wenn man aber bei Zeitbereich "untere Grenze" nachliest steht da 10ms. das heißt das ein Zyklus mind. 10ms ist oder?


----------



## stevenn (24 August 2015)

wie müsste ich denn vorgehen, wenn ich z.B. eine S7 pro "Rechenkanal" verwende? Also wenn ich die Berechnungen unabhängig voneinander mit jeweils einer normalen Steuerung durchführe und das Ergebnis dann vergleiche. Ist so etwas möglich? Erreiche ich dann einen höheren DC, wenn ich die Ergebnisse in einer Sicherheitssteuerung vergleiche?


----------



## kapo666 (26 August 2015)

sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, war im Urlaub

wo hast du das mit der "unteren Grenze" gelesen?
Hier ist die kleinste einstellbare Zeitdauer der S7-Zeiten in der 300er Steuerung gemeint. Also für einen Timer und nicht für die Zykluszeit. 

Du kannst aber in der 1500er Steuerung die mindest und maximal Zykluszeit einstellen.



> wie müsste ich denn vorgehen, wenn ich z.B. eine S7 pro "Rechenkanal" verwende? Also wenn ich die Berechnungen unabhängig voneinander mit jeweils einer normalen Steuerung durchführe und das Ergebnis dann vergleiche. Ist so etwas möglich? Erreiche ich dann einen höheren DC, wenn ich die Ergebnisse in einer Sicherheitssteuerung vergleiche?



Du müsstest alle Steuerungen ans Netz bringen. Profibus, Profinet oder Hardwaremäßig über analoge E/A verdrahten. Nur könnte das etwas teuer werden. 
Eine F-Steuerung könnte das aber problemlos alleine schaffen. Es gibt eigene Bausteine die von der CPU alle 10ms, 20ms oder 100ms (einstellbar) aufgerufen werden. In diesen Bausteinen musst du auch das Sicherheitsprogramm schreiben. Den Rest kannst in den normalen Bausteinen bearbeiten lassen.

grüße kapo


----------



## stevenn (26 August 2015)

kapo666 schrieb:


> Du müsstest alle Steuerungen ans Netz bringen. Profibus, Profinet oder Hardwaremäßig über analoge E/A verdrahten. Nur könnte das etwas teuer werden.
> Eine F-Steuerung könnte das aber problemlos alleine schaffen. Es gibt eigene Bausteine die von der CPU alle 10ms, 20ms oder 100ms (einstellbar) aufgerufen werden. In diesen Bausteinen musst du auch das Sicherheitsprogramm schreiben. Den Rest kannst in den normalen Bausteinen bearbeiten lassen.


Eine F-Steuerung kann diese Berechnungen aber nicht oder? Zumindest nicht in einer Zeit <30ms (inkl. I/O Bausteinen).


----------



## kapo666 (27 August 2015)

naja.. 30ms ist etwas viel. hab mir gerade 3 Hydraulikpressen und deren Zykluszeiten angeschaut. Die Zeiten liegen im durchschnitt bei 10ms. Die höchste erfasste Zeit bei einer Presse war bei 20ms.

ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass keine fehlergerichtete AI/AO verbaut ist. Mit dem würde sich die Zeit etwas erhöhen.


----------



## stevenn (27 August 2015)

ja, aber einen Performance Level erfüllst du nicht oder? Wenn ja welche SicherheitsSPS verwendest du?
"keine fehlergerichtete AI/AO" damit meinst du keine sicheren(mit PL oder Sicherheitskennwerten) AI/AO's oder?


----------



## kapo666 (27 August 2015)

Alle Pressen erfüllen die Performance Level d und wurden vom TÜV abgesegnet. Unter anderen Voraussetzungen konnten die Anlagen nicht in Betrieb genommen werden.
Verwendet wird die CPU 319F 3-PN/DP
Ja genau. Es sind normale AI/AO Karten.


----------



## Nighthawk1967 (1 September 2015)

Hallo zusammen ihr solltet bei dem Thema die sichere Analogverarbeitung nicht vergessen. Die sollte auch noch dabei sein.
Die PSS4000 von Pilz kann das auch das berechnen sollt ekeine Problem sein. dnek je nach Aufteilung kann man da sicher um die 15-20ms sec kommen.


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2015)

Nighthawk1967 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ihr solltet bei dem Thema die sichere Analogverarbeitung nicht vergessen. Die sollte auch noch dabei sein.
> Die PSS4000 von Pilz kann das auch das berechnen sollt ekeine Problem sein. dnek je nach Aufteilung kann man da sicher um die 15-20ms sec kommen.


hab ich schon angefragt, da werden wir aber bei der ganzen Reaktionszeit auch weit drüber sein


----------



## norustnotrust (3 September 2015)

Ich kenne deine Anwendung nicht aber ich frage mich ob du die 1ms wegen der Sicherheit brauchst oder wegen dem Prozess? 

Also z.B. wenn du eine Presse hast dann kann es der Prozess erfordern sehr schnell zu reagieren aber ich denke dass für eine Sicherheitsfunktion gegen z.B. Quetschen 30ms ausreichen sollten. Denn wie schnell willst du eine Sicherheitsabdeckung öffnen und die Hand reinbekommen?

Möglicherweise kannst ja den Prozess mit einer schnellen normalen SPS machen und die Sicherheit parallel mit einer üblichen Zykluszeit realisieren?

Aber wie gesagt ich kenne die genaue Anwendung nicht...


----------



## stevenn (3 September 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Ich kenne deine Anwendung nicht aber ich frage mich ob du die 1ms wegen der Sicherheit brauchst oder wegen dem Prozess?


ich würde mich ja mittlerweile schon mit 30-40 ms zufrieden geben ;-) 
ja ich brauch die Zeit wegen der Sicherheit


----------

